

The anatomy of a (pleasant) open source contribution - arturadib
https://plus.google.com/110092810703347060985/posts/VmQxgXNHpXg

======
staktrace
Poorly chosen title. I was expecting a "this is what contributions should look
like" from the point of view of a project coordinator.

